# Shotgun front sight bead thread pitch info



## GURU1911

If you ever have to replace the front sight bead on the following shotguns, here is the correct thread pitch to specify when ordering:

Winchester model 42 pump .410----3-56
lefever nitro special d/b .410------5-40

hope this info will be useful to the readers of this forum.

Guru1911


----------

